# Favorites list question



## zamtex (Aug 24, 2006)

hello,

I created my own favorites list when I first got the 922. I then dropped the extra HD channels Dish was charging for. these channels now show up in red in my favorites list and I cannot figure out how to delete them from my list. I called CSR at Dish, and they did not know either. Any ideas? or am I stuck with these red channels in my favorites list forever?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What happens when you try to edit the favorites list and un-check those red channels?

I actually haven't had a situation where I've dropped any channels to test this out myself.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

Hmmm. I just switched from AT250 to AT200 and thought I would need to edit my favorites list to remove the few HD channels I'd be losing in the switch. But when I went to edit the list, they were already gone.


----------



## zamtex (Aug 24, 2006)

yes, the channels disappeared when I downgraded, but still stayed in my favorites list in red. when I go to edit my favorites list in the settings, they do not show up for me to uncheck them.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Have you tried a reset?


----------



## bimmerbenz (May 26, 2004)

This is a known issue and a reset is not going to work.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

bimmerbenz said:


> This is a known issue and a reset is not going to work.


Good to know. I haven't changed programing so I've not seen it. Thanks.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

bimmerbenz said:


> This is a known issue and a reset is not going to work.


 Has it been known about long enough to have a chance of getting fixed "soon"? Thanks.


----------



## bimmerbenz (May 26, 2004)

When my 922 was first installed (maybe 2 months ago now), the problem had already been reported on dishsupport.com. I had 1.04 at the beginning and I would venture the guess that the 922 has always done this.


----------

